# Kinda funny, not really (Algaes, H2O2)



## dirtmonkey (Mar 12, 2007)

I dosed some H2O2 yesterday in one of my temporary tanks, to clear up a little bluegreen & green thread algaes before they took off. Went in today to change some water and clean things up a little, and found a forgotten Cladophora ball. *D'oh!!!* It still looked OK so I dragged it up for cleaning & watching closer... and look what I found. Ignore the white looking spotty stuff, I was stirring things up in there.

The twisted white tadpole looking thing, on the the right side, is the larval stage of an interdimensional energy-based life form commonly called "Rods"; which can only be seen using newer electronic imaging. To find such a juvenile stage so closely associated with algaes _clearly and inarticulately_ proves my hypothesis: Rods were originally formed by experiments performed on frogs, by ancient occult alchemists. 

(you can click for a bigger picture on these)

  

Yes, BBA is growing nowhere in the tank, except on another algae. I kinda laughed, but I've never had to deal with BBA in any of my tanks, ever before. Guess I've just been lucky. I took a picture, and when I pulled it from the camera see what else I found:

  

Yup, BBA, AND staghorn algae. Both happpily growing on the Marimo Ball. Not on the rocks, not on the equipment, not on the Anubias. Believe me, I checked everywhere.

The BBA is looking red, the staghorn looked very bleached, and the marimo ball looks just fine- so maybe the peroxide will take care of this. I dosed the whole tank, and don't think I would dare spot treat the marimo ball, because it's algae and I've never tried peroxide on one before. Has anyone else? I'll just have to get rid of it if it can't live through peroxide treatment for the other algaes. I'm not one to dump chemicals in there unless I know them well to be safe, in the tank and in the sewer, like peroxide. I wouldn't even start with that, except this is just a small temporary holding tank.

Kinda too bad about that staghorn though, it looked pretty cool this way. But it just disappeared when I started brushing off the Cladophora ball so I'm sure it was already dead in the picture.

Just thought you might find the picture amusing. Or not. I haven't decided yet. Curses, this might dash my sinister plan for a micromini Cladophora "lawn" in a tiny tank. I'd rather that lawn be green and grassy and stay in one place, than black and wavy and getting everywhere.

Vincent


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

I bet you have UFOs in there too. And probably some ectoplasmic entities!


----------



## dirtmonkey (Mar 12, 2007)

Haven't caught any ectoplasm, though some of the nuked algae resembles it... The magnetic flux indicator "UFO Proximity Detector" hasn't shown any alien craft activity in the area. 

The BBA was held in check but not destroyed, I went ahead and dosed H2O2 again. I'm willing to lose the Clado. ball as an experiment, this time. Remember this is a temporary tank and I'm not advocating using peroxide all the time or randomly... just want to clear out this holding tank before things get out of hand. Too many green spots, a litte bit of others, and now BBA. I want to have clean plants with minimal bleach treatments before setting up the bigger tanks later.

I'm keeping the dosage on the low side (< 1 fl. oz. per 10 gal. 3% peroxide, because the doser cup I use there is in oz.)

Vincent


----------



## dirtmonkey (Mar 12, 2007)

Update- the staghorn is long gone, & the BBA was hit hard but didn't die. It started growing back on the Clado. ball. (still nowhere else in the tank)

The Clado. ball started browning out in parts after a 3rd round of H202. Instead of just killing it, I took it out of the tank and put it in a jar with an air hose, to keep it tumbling around. Maybe eventually the BBA will just give up in the different water, light, & movement. I don't want it getting established in this tank & having to use a bunch of bleach before going into a permanent tank w/CO2.

I figured concentrated Excel or any other chemical treatment would hurt the Cladophora as much as the BBA anyway. 

Maybe I can chop it up into little pieces and make a "fluidized bed" algae scrubber out of it for a fish only tank later. Scrubbing the algae as much as the water LOL. Actually that might be kinda cool to watch, like a green fuzzy lava lamp. OK, I think I will do that.

V


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

You should hang on to that algae ball, if for no other reason than to sell it to your fish-only friends. I couldn't believe the $$ people were paying for little wads of algae at our last fish auction. We're not even talking full-size clado balls, just little wads of stuff that I would happily nuke with excel.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I think I have a really old MTS that has a bunch of that clado algae on his shell....its kinda funny he has the point on his shell is all fuzzy


----------

